

IE9 Tops in HTML5 JS Sprite Performance over Chrome - wavesound
http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=491691753919

======
wccrawford
I think it's cute how people like to shout when a browser out-does Chrome in
Javascript performance but neglect to mention t hat before Chrome started
making performance an issue, nobody was inclined to work on it at all.

Also, the above is true when run in VMWare Fusion... Is it still true
natively? And with other game frameworks?

~~~
pohl
I get your point, but I recall squirrelfish pushing the performance issue
prior.

------
amchang
There shouldn't be any deal made when the latest browser performance charts
come up. Every major browser maker is always trying to make their browser
faster. In a short amount of time, Chrome will outperform IE 9, then vice
versa. It's a constant battle for number one which benefits consumers in the
long run.

~~~
Pewpewarrows
Except that Chrome releases improvements every 2 months, while IE does it
every 2 years.

